# Cryptocoryne pygmea, PYG, Jan Bastmeijer (BAST 7-88)



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Here's a flower I took a picture of last week. Funny, no runners yet, but it flowered just fine.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow thats a beautiful flower amazing what can come from a tiny looking crypt with no runners lol. do you use a beech leaf mixture or something else? it almost looks like ADA aquasoil to me. oh BTW your your echino. sp deep purple was shipped today : )


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Kyle. Yes, I think that pot is pure Amazonia. I do fertilize the water every two weeks or so with a small amount of Miracle Gro.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Good job.

I think I'm going to transplant some of my runners over to Amazonia. Everyone has been getting really nice results so far.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

about 75% of my crypts are in amazonia and they are doing great : )


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I had this plant once. It was when those usteriana, aponigetifolia and pygmae came over from Marco. I had nowhere to put the plants and just stuffed them in a old 2 gallon hex tank some bee shrimp had just been put in.

This was back before I knew how to keep shrimp and to feed plants; both did ok for a few months then poof, bu-bye.


----------

